# Best recording of Liszt Hungarian Rhapsodies for orchestra?



## severance68

Hello. I'm new to the forum, and I didn't see a thread on this, so I thought I'd ask. Any recommendations for the best recording/recordings of Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsodies for Orchestra?

I was thinking of *Dorati's 1960-63 Mercury recordings with the London Symphony Orchestra*. The Penguin Guide recommends the SACD version.


----------



## elgar's ghost

Hello and welcome to the forum. I'm rather fond of this recording, especially as it features the gypsy fiddlers József "Csócsi" Lendvay and his son (also József) which gives the music even more pungency.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

Dorati and Fischer are good choices... as is Scherchen...










Too bad Karajan didn't record more than nos. 2, 4 & 5.


----------



## Pugg

severance68 said:


> Hello. I'm new to the forum, and I didn't see a thread on this, so I thought I'd ask. Any recommendations for the best recording/recordings of Liszt's Hungarian Rhapsodies for Orchestra?
> 
> I was thinking of *Dorati's 1960-63 Mercury recordings with the London Symphony Orchestra*. The Penguin Guide recommends the SACD version.


Go for those, sublime :tiphat:


----------



## severance68

Thanks so much for these recommendations, and for the corroborating evidence on the Dorati. I may have to get more than one CD, eventually.


----------



## severance68

Well, I got the *Dorati/London Symphony* version -- and it's great!



















Now I'm thinking I'll have to follow up with his recording of *Enesco's Roumanian Rhapsody No. 2 paired with Brahms' Hungarian Dances*.


----------



## Pugg

severance68 said:


> Well, I got the *Dorati/London Symphony* version -- and it's great!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now I'm thinking I'll have to follow up with his recording of *Enesco's Roumanian Rhapsody No. 2 paired with Brahms' Hungarian Dances*.


Glad you're liking it :tiphat:


----------

